# What The Heck Is It??? Omg



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

After being gone camping for a week this was swimming in our pool!









What the heck is it? ... It is about 3 1/2 inches long and appears to have wings.










MaeJae


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I believe that is the thing I'm looking for when I lift the ring before I sit on the toilet.

Or not...

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That 's one BIG friggin' bug, is what that is!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have no clue, but I would love to know what it is too, had one almost fly into me the other day, scared the $#!+ out of me!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't know what the bug-a-thologists call them, but we call these jurasic creatures "GOTCHAS" 'cuz even the dogs won't mess with them. We always have 2 or 3 appear on the house wall (outside!) every summer.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> That 's one BIG friggin' bug, is what that is!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first I thought it was a frog. Then as I got closer ...







IT'S a BUG!

I had just asked DD(15) to get in the pool to help me. I was workin' on the filter.
She said oh, can we do it later. Thank goodness she refused! 
I can't imagine what she what have done if it swam up to her!
















MaeJae


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm not sure of their name either but do know that they aren't very good broiled. You can fry them but they are best hot off the grill with Heinz 57


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

tidefan said:


> I'm not sure of their name either but do know that they aren't very good broiled. You can fry them but they are best hot off the grill with Heinz 57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We eat those things on the half shell up here...............


----------



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

up here in Northern Alberta we call them water beetles.
Seems like I see one or two per year and 3 inches is about right for size.
They always seem like they're dazed or out of it.
Maybe they eat the mushrooms


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure of their name either but do know that they aren't very good broiled.Â You can fry them but they are best hot off the grill with Heinz 57
> ...


Left-over GI Rations?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure of their name either but do know that they aren't very good broiled.Â You can fry them but they are best hot off the grill with Heinz 57
> ...


OK, that's just nasty!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tidefan said:


> I'm not sure of their name either but do know that they aren't very good broiled. You can fry them but they are best hot off the grill with Heinz 57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note to mrs. campmg -- please cancel our invitation to tidefan's next 4th of July bbq. .


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

Someone work said it was a female roach..........how he knows that is beyond me







either way it looks like its on steriods.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Alaskan OutBackers said:


> Someone work said it was a female roach..........how he knows that is beyond me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they say female just because it has horns







?


----------



## drumer (Jul 12, 2005)

According to whatsthatbug.com, it is a Lethocerus americanus or Giant Water Bug, aka Toe-Biter or Electric Light Bug. You can view another picture of one at:

http://whatsthatbug.com/index.htm

I have never seen one and I don't think I want to.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

its a water bug. they are common down here. Most of the time a few will make it in to the pool each year.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

drumer, thanks for the info. The link isn't working but I don't really want to look at another one anyway.









I heard they're so big in Texas that they get two of them and go water skiing.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I always thought they were called Palmetto bugs







Only see them when we are down south.

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I think I found it









http://www.pca.state.mn.us/kids/c-october.html


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll trade you two scorpions for one of those.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I sure hope we don't have these bugs at our Western Region rally at Zions next summer.

Western Region Rally 2007

PDX - how'd I do working this in?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm glad we don't have them here









Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Here in Florida, we get a smaller version of this bug in our pool. Ours is usually only about 1/2" to 3/4" long.

As soon as I spot one, I go after it to get it out of the pool. They bite!









Keeping our pool at a fairly high level of clorine discourages them

Dan


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I always thought they were called Palmetto bugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think "Palmetto Bug" is just a nice name for "Big Ugly Flying Roach".
Has a nice ring to it....Palmetto Bug....kind of like "Love Bug".

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tidefan said:


> I'm not sure of their name either but do know that they aren't very good broiled. You can fry them but they are best hot off the grill with Heinz 57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

They don't look like the "Palmetto" bugs we had down in Baton Rouge. Looks more like some kind of aberration from out by the nuclear plant.

There was a certain huge roach when I lived down there that was hard shelled. When you stepped on it, it would scream. Freaked me out the first few times I stomped them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> They don't look like the "Palmetto" bugs we had down in Baton Rouge. Looks more like some kind of aberration from out by the nuclear plant.
> 
> There was a certain huge roach when I lived down there that was hard shelled. When you stepped on it, it would scream. Freaked me out the first few times I stomped them.
> [snapback]128522[/snapback]​


EWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw tons of them growing up in South Florida, but I don't recall them being 3 inches long. They have wings but can't fly very much or very well. They fly all over the place. Yuck!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> I sure hope we don't have these bugs at our Western Region rally at Zions next summer.
> 
> Western Region Rally 2007
> 
> ...


Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(I'm so proud!)


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> its a water bug. they are common down here. Most of the time a few will make it in to the pool each year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh...yea....but I live in S/E Michigan! what's it doin' here?
We did have a big storm come through while we were gone.
Maybe it came in with that???
Either way it's got my skin crawling...

MaeJae

P.S. It's dead now...DS#2 killed it. DD#1 was keeping it in a bucket 
to show Dad when he got home and then DS#2 "took care of it"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> They don't look like the "Palmetto" bugs we had down in Baton Rouge. Looks more like some kind of aberration from out by the nuclear plant.
> 
> There was a certain huge roach when I lived down there that was hard shelled. When you stepped on it, it would scream. Freaked me out the first few times I stomped them.
> [snapback]128522[/snapback]​


hmmmm.... we have a nuclear plant here , do I wanna know what grows out there??


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought they were called Palmetto bugsÂ
> ...


Oh I C







I kind of like that esp "Love Bug"











> MaeJae Posted Today, 10:31 PM
> QUOTE(sleecjr @ Jul 6 2006, 05:49 PM)
> its a water bug. they are common down here. Most of the time a few will make it in to the pool each year.
> 
> ...












Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope we don't have these bugs at our Western Region rally at Zions next summer.
> ...


The little ones grow up so fast...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

[snapback]128475[/snapback]​[/quote]
I think "Palmetto Bug" is just a nice name for "Big Ugly Flying Roach".
Has a nice ring to it....Palmetto Bug....kind of like "Love Bug".

Bob
[snapback]128513[/snapback]​[/quote]

Oh I C







I kind of like that esp "Love Bug"











> MaeJae Posted Today, 10:31 PM
> 
> Just to clear things up, Love Bugs are those "wonderful" little creatures that come out in May and September, mostly in Florida. They tend to swarm over highways, and it doesn't take too many miles for your TV and TT to be plastered thick with them. The name "Love Bug" makes them sound so harmless and loveable. Just like Palmetto Bug.
> 
> Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

drumer said:


> According to whatsthatbug.com, it is a Lethocerus americanus or Giant Water Bug, aka Toe-Biter or Electric Light Bug. [snapback]128467[/snapback]​


Yeah - like I said - they're "GOTCHAs"


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yup that there is some good grub.

Monster Bug Teriyaki skewers

In a larger serving bowl........

heh, heh!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I think someone from the last PNW Rally would suggest a nice smooth red "koolaid" to go with that?????????????????????? just assuming, they sure talk about the "koolaid" alot!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

If you go to www.whatsthatbug.com (I think this is actually the correct address), you'll find they're called Toe Biters because they have a nasty bite and Electric Light Bugs because they're attracted to the light. The site says they fly well and do actually get eaten: _There are species in most parts of the temperate and tropical world. In Southeast Asia where they grow to five inches long, they are a deep fried delicacy. _


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nonny said:


> _There are species in most parts of the temperate and tropical world. In Southeast Asia_ [snapback]128886[/snapback]​


uh - yeah - that sounds like New Hampshire (and Michigan)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I think someone from the last PNW Rally would suggest a nice smooth red "koolaid" to go with that?????????????????????? just assuming, they sure talk about the "koolaid" alot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would take A LOT of Outbackers Kool-Aid to get me to eat one of those!
I'm pretty adventurous when it come to cuisine, but I draw the line at bugs!








Reminds me of an Indiana Jones movie!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone from the last PNW Rally would suggest a nice smooth red "koolaid" to go with that?????????????????????? just assuming, they sure talk about the "koolaid" alot!Â
> ...


Kool-Aid... YES








Bugs... NO









MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone from the last PNW Rally would suggest a nice smooth red "koolaid" to go with that?????????????????????? just assuming, they sure talk about the "koolaid" alot!Â
> ...


I think I hear a challenge.... Who can get Doug to eat a bug at the Rally?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Doxie-Doglover said:
> ...


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBODY!!!!*
End of discussion!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Doxie-Doglover said:
> ...


Weeeeeelllllllllll - looks to me like Doug has just raised that bar a bit and YOU would be the most likely candidate......







Just be sure to have your camera at the ready (and do let me know how & to where you'd like me to arrange for 'bug delivery")


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Itâ€™s called a â€œtoe biterâ€ right? Soooooooâ€¦â€¦
technically if you put it in your mouth it is
too far from your toe to biteâ€¦ right???
















LOL,
MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Has this bug been on Fear Factor yet? I would love to see that episode


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Doug, is everyone bugging you?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

It looks like the bug that attached itself to my toe while camping a few years ago. It hurt like you wouldn't believe!!! The whole campground heard me screaming.. Get it off of me!!! Get it off of me NOW!!! It hurts, get it off!!! We were camped across from the pool on a very hot day to. Then I had to come out of the tent after we got it off my toe. 
You do not ant to get in its way I promise you!

Linda


----------

